# A deliberate chimney.



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I am wintering fewer hives in 10 frames and more colonies in nuc configuration. I have one combined hive that was in a couple of mediums and three deeps. But there wasn't much honey, most was in the medium. I had decided to shake it out when it gets frosty, then I changed my mind in favor of an experiment.
I put the heavy medium frames in 2 medium nucs, and topped it with 5 fairly full frames I gathered from the thee deeps. Then I pulled 5 full frames from three doomed colonies and put them on top. 
http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/A...00631FFE3152A_zps5c384eb3.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2

http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/A...006324497743D_zpsc697ef94.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like a good breeze will end the experiment.

Why were the hives doomed?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not clear on the thinking that smaller boxes are better for over wintering than larger ones. If the population of bees remains the same. The first thing I notice is that you have increased the outside surface of the colony by about 30% or so increasing the heat loss. I do understand the idea that the bees are kept on all frames better this way and don't tend to loose contact with the stored honey.

I would strap them down.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

They were doomed because of a lack of stores to last our winter; We had a lousy fall, and rather than try to overwinter the 10 colonies I ran in production i decided to just overwinter the 3 or 4 of them. This one I initially had decided not to overwinter and then I decided to try something different.
I have about 34 other colonies in nuc equipment that were raised this summer, they are my focus for next years bees. If I get good overwintering success I will sell a third, run a third in production, and use a third to raise more nucs.
What I want to see is whether the bees in the chimney hive adapt to this space this late in the game. It has cost me nothing to try as I pulled the honey frames from hives that are definitely doomed for lack of food. Bees in skinny hives don't starve themselves into a corner, hence the conversion. 
It does look tippy, but it is level. When we get some mild weather in the spring I will reduce it to a manageable height as there will be fewer bees. My apiary is protected on 3 sides from the worst of the winds by woods. I take no credit in selecting the site it is just luck.
The majority of nucs you see in the photo will be squeezed together in groups of 4 to 6 and endcaps of Foamular r10 added, the tops will be capped with pondliner, or whatever plastic sheeting I have to keep the draughts out, and then left alone for winter. I have enough foamular to put side caps on the chimney hive.
http://s1110.photobucket.com/user/A...00632DDA9325E_zpse9ee74c6.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0
Most of my beekeeping decisions these days are based on prior experience and the best use of time, but every now and then i will base one on whimsy.


----------



## Bodhibee (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Thanks.


----------

